# Wild Orchids



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2006)

Here are a few pictures from my trip to the Bruce Peninsula. Some of the pics are pretty bad but I have yet to figure out how to use my camera properly. They looked good on the view finder. only to find out they were pretty crappy when I got home to download them.

In order.....
Cyp reginae
Plantanthera dilitata (tall white bog orchid)
Cyp calceolus
Colopogon (grass pink)
Cyp acaule (almost done blooming)
Galearis spectabilis (Showy Orchis)
Ram's Head Lady Slipper (Cyp arietinum) Bad pic!
Striped Coral Root (Corallorhiza striata)


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Great pictures! Seeing photos of flowers out in the wild is always a treat. =) Thanks for the pictures wendy.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 12, 2006)

Still pretty kewl though Wendy... esp seeing that Cyp arietinaum is still around... I thought it was meant to be really rare...

what's the last orchid? I like the stripes... and also the really bright pink flower that looks like a crucifix orchid?


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2006)

I just added the list of names at the top of the thread. 

The only one we didn't find was the Calypso...we looked all day yesterday on Flowerpot Island and didn't find any. All in all we saw about 28 different orchids and about half were in bloom or just finishing. My camera wouldn't take a good closeup so i didn't bother.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh boy, do I envy you! 
That arietinaum alone would make me faint! 

My society went on a trek last week (I'm hoping to get photos) and at one site counted about 3000 Cyp. acaule! Many white ones also. So nice to know these beauties are still thriving in some locals. 

Thank you Wendy!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome! Quite a few I've been wanting to track down! You're quite lucky getting to see those!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow! I'd like to have those growing in my back yard. Or front yard.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2006)

You know guys....if any of you that are close enough want to go on this trip next year, let me know. Margaret organizes one almost every year and she goes first class. We get our monies worth and way more. Our trip this year was for two days and included a motor coach (REALLY nice one), guide, breakfast, lunch and dinner plus motel. The boat trip was also included...and the cost was only $229 CANADIAN.

So if you want to go (next year) send me an email or PM and i will let Margaret know. (she works with Trip Central and is also an orchid grower)


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2006)

Very good finds Wendy.

The ram's head in particular is a hot find.


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Wendy said:


> You know guys....if any of you that are close enough want to go on this trip next year, let me know. Margaret organizes one almost every year and she goes first class. We get our monies worth and way more. Our trip this year was for two days and included a motor coach (REALLY nice one), guide, breakfast, lunch and dinner plus motel. The boat trip was also included...and the cost was only $229 CANADIAN.
> 
> So if you want to go (next year) send me an email or PM and i will let Margaret know. (she works with Trip Central and is also an orchid grower)



I don't live in Canada


----------



## Gideon (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics. You are fortunate to see them in the wild, I am envious


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 13, 2006)

That is nice you went Wendy. A great couple of days.


----------

